# Hilton Hawaiian Village Grand Waikikian Tower - Three Bedroom Penthouse Photos



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2015)

Here are a few photos from my HGVC Grand Wakikian three bedroom penthouse stay last September at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.

Here are links to my Albums 
-	HGVC Grand Waikikian Three Bedroom Penthouse villa  https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157650676101163
-	HGVC Grand Waikikian Penthouse lounge https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157647925853859
-	HIlton Hawaiian Village Fireworks viewed from the HGVC Grand Waikikian balcony https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157653000120971/

We were celebrating several milestone birthdays including my 50th and my father’s 80th.
So I decided to splurge on a penthouse villa in the HGVC Grand Waikikian Tower and three bedroom grand villa at Disney’s Aulani. We stay 3 nights at Aulani followed by 4 nights at the Grand Waikikian. I also received a RCI exchange for the following week in a three bedroom villa in the Lagoon Tower using my WorldMark (it matched for the week of my birthday) but that stay didn’t go so well – see earlier thread. 

This TUG thread is focusing on my Grand Waikikian penthouse stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  I got extremely lucky and was able to reserve the highest possible floor (room 3902).

In the Grand Waikikian tower, the top five floors are penthouse units with a private check area, concierge and lounge on the 35th floor. There are 24 two bedroom penthouses and 10 three bedroom penthouses. All three bedroom penthouse units in this tower directly face the ocean and have a spectacular expansive view.

All of the Grand Waikikian penthouse units were sold fixed week in a fixed room number. With only 10 three bedroom penthouse units, HGVC members have to call to see if any have been released. I was able to move from a two bedroom penthouse unit which I reserved during Club Season to a three bedroom penthouse which I was able to change at 6 weeks before check-in. 

The 3 Bedroom / 3 Bathroom Penthouse Suites had two king beds, two double beds and a queen-sized sofa bed - see floor layout



















































*Did I think Grand Waikikian penthouse was worth it? Would I do it again?*
It was nice to do it once. If the point requirement wasn’t so high I would recommend trying it. But honestly I prefer the Lagoon Tower two and three bedroom penthouse layouts. The lounge access was nice but not anything special – see earlier thread.  It’s similar to what you would find in a US Hilton Executive Lounge (instead of the offerings found in the International Hilton Executive Lounges). I was also disappointed that they only served Budweiser beer. I expected local Hawaiian beers.


----------



## GregT (May 17, 2015)

Phyllis,

Thank you for the pictures, I'd not seen them before.  I agree with you that there is alot to like, but I also think I would prefer the top floor units at the Lagoon Tower, and frankly, any of the units that are 10th floor or higher.  Interesting, but it did look the property was pretty set back from the ocean.

Thx again for posting, and I hope we get pest control in place at Lagoon.

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (May 18, 2015)

Here's a link to Ricoba's 2009 photos during his stay in a *Grand Waikikian Two Bedroom Penthouse* 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101374

I forgot to mention...The Grand Waikikian three bedroom penthouse units originally sold for $300,000 (see article below).

Also, at least two TUG members were able to get a Grand Waikikian penthouse  stay via SFX. One was a trade and the other was a cash stay. See this 2014 thread -  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206450

My four night (Tues 9/2 to Fri 9/6) splurge used 14,375 HGVC points. Grand Waikikian Point chart can be found here 
(NOTE: Open Season rental reservations for Grand Waikikian Penthouse units are offered only to Penthouse owners.)



> FROM http://archives.starbulletin.com/content/20081219_Waikikis_Grand_opening
> 
> Waikiki's Grand opening
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the pics and info.  Very informative.

Do the penthouse units ever show up online, or would you need to call about availability?  not that i have many points available just yet..


----------



## alwysonvac (May 19, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics and info.  Very informative.
> 
> Do the penthouse units ever show up online, or would you need to call about availability?  not that i have many points available just yet..



Grand Waikikian penthouse units require a phone call to book.
Lagoon Tower penthouse units are available online to book. 

Info and Photos of the Lagoon Tower penthouse units - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1001076&postcount=4


----------



## PDXGolfer (May 25, 2015)

Very nice photos.  Thanks for sharing.  Can a two bedroom penthouse unit at GW have either an ocean view (diamond head side) or a city view (ewa side)?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 25, 2015)

PDXGolfer said:


> Very nice photos.  Thanks for sharing.  Can a two bedroom penthouse unit at GW have either an ocean view (diamond head side) or a city view (ewa side)?



Yes, that's correct. 
However the ewa side will also have a view of the ocean from a distance as well due to the high floor. 
See this link with views - http://www.grandwaikikian.com/021_viewtype_T_E.html


----------

